# S.t.a.l.k.e.r. - D20 Modern Based



## -SIN- (Mar 26, 2007)

_In the space of a few minutes the land, and the lives of every person living there, was irrevocably altered. The disaster at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant was, without a doubt, the biggest and most catastrophic man made disaster that the human race had ever witnessed.

The cost to the planet’s ecology was huge. The area around the power plant was covered with the greatest concentration of radioactive particles. Whole forests simply died off, along with all the animals that lived within them. The radioactive cloud that was produced drifted almost all the way around the planet. However, while the planet dealt with the physical effects of the disaster, it was the people who were left to cope with the psychological effects. An area covering thirty kilometers around the power plant was evacuated. This included two major cities and over seventy smaller villages. Most of the people were given hours to prepare for the evacuation. At the time, many were not told why they were being evacuated. It wasn’t until much later, when the truth of what had happened finally filtered down to these refugees, that they realized that they could never go back to their homes.
To return to ‘The Zone’, as it was being called, would be suicide. Initially the radiation from the accident was reason enough to stay away; after the second explosion the Zone had reputedly changed from being hazardous to downright dangerous.

There was nothing left anyway. After the initial accident the bulldozers had moved in quickly to ‘make safe’ many of the settlements. Nowadays then only people who entered the Zone were those with very specific reasons. The army patrols generally stayed on the perimeter, but there were those who ventured further in. Scientists were fairly common. They were still trying to figure out exactly what was going on in there. There were others who would regularly brave the dangers of the Zone for fortune, for glory and some of them even for the thrill.

But, apart from the people who saw the Zone as an opportunity, there were still those who saw it as something else entirely. They saw it still as their home._




So, anyone interested in entering 'The Zone'??.....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2007)

I know I'm interested.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2007)

I've never got the chance to make a real d20 modern game, so I would be interested. In such kind of game, a Smart hero would be my first choice, most likely a scientist studying the impact of the radiation in the Zone (or who want to do so).


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 28, 2007)

Cool. That's 2. Another 2 or more should be good, although I'm recruiting for another game too, so if that picks up quicker than this, I will probably scrap it. Or vice-versa...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 28, 2007)

what does S.t.a.l.k.e.r stand for?

I'm interested btw - fast hero: Daredevil Helicopter Pilot(ex-military now flying scientist into the Zone)


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 28, 2007)

*S*cavengers
*T*respassers
*A*dventurers
*L*oners
*K*illers
*E*xplorers
*R*obbers

Hope it helps.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 29, 2007)

If threads could hang themselves, I think this one would have done it a while back...


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm very interested... that's if you wouldn't mind a bit of a newbie. Thinking of a stealthy more melee combat focussed fast hero.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 29, 2007)

If you put up creation details I'll be glad to stat out a character. I'm thinking along the lines of a dedicated hero multiclassed with either strong or tough. A private contractor who's a competent guide.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, looks like we've got 4 players?? I'll get round to posting up the creation details and other useful info....

So far it looks like:

Festy Dog - Tough guide/survivalist type
Riaan s - close-combat scout/infiltrator type
Tonguez - Ex military helicopter pilot
Velmont - Smart scientist

Just to confirm - are you all still interested?...


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 29, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, count me.

I've been think, the concept have a bit evolve, might go for a Smart/Dedicated as I am not yet sure if I would prefer field scientist or field medic, as I while do an hybrid of them (might go for both...)


----------



## Galieo (Mar 29, 2007)

If you consider adding a 5th or if someone can't make it, I'm definitely interested in a Modern game.  The character I envision is a mechanic/engineer type--think ex-Army Corp of Engineers.

Thanks.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 29, 2007)

-SIN-

If you can give teh creation detail, and more background if you wnat to give more, we could create background, and maybe, some link between the character. I always find it interetsing to have some common background with some other character (not necesserly all). Old school friends, war body, ex-girlfriends, ect...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm still in


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 29, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> So far it looks like:
> 
> Festy Dog - Tough guide/survivalist type
> Riaan s - close-combat scout/infiltrator type
> ...




The easy connection is for us to be working together


So _Festy Dog _ (Tough guide/survivalist type) is hired to guide a research team lead by _Velmont_ (Smart scientist/Feild Researcher) into the Zone. _Tonguez_ (Ex military helicopter pilot) is the pilot transporting the team in and _Riaan s_ (close-combat scout/infiltrator type) is um a 'security contractor'

If _Galieo_ joins in then he could be 'on-site' using his engineering skills to prepare the feild  base (and _Riaan s_ character could be there with him when the others arrive)


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 30, 2007)

Tonguez - your idea sounds cool

-SIN- what level characters are you looking at?


----------

